# Please send good thoughts.



## spookychick13

If you are not a facebook (or real life) friend of Jon and Natalie's, I want to let you know that it looks like their dog Bailey had a pretty serious injury today. It appears that she is in surgery now, so please send good thoughts, prayers, whatever you believe in their way.


----------



## rannmiller

I saw the pics and I'm freaking out for her! Poor Bailey!:frown: Sending good healing vibes her way!


----------



## 1605

spookychick13 said:


> If you are not a facebook (or real life) friend of Jon and Natalie's, I want to let you know that it looks like their dog Bailey had a pretty serious injury today. It appears that she is in surgery now, so please send good thoughts, prayers, whatever you believe in their way.


Sending positive healing vibes for Bailey!!!!


----------



## whiteleo

Having positive thoughts for Bailey!!!


----------



## dogtrainer1507

oh I hope their baby is ok. Can you let us know since you hve access to that info spooky chick


----------



## spookychick13

Yes, I will keep everyone posted.
They think she might have impaled herself on a metal table.


----------



## DaneMama

Thank you all for your thoughts. We sure do need them right now. I'm sorry for the graphic nature of the photo, but just to give you an idea of the severity...










She impaled herself on a old rusty table. She slipped on the ice and slid right into it.










This explains the two huge lacerations, an entrance and exit wound. 

I didn't actually see her fall, just saw her slip and heard her cry out. My initial thoughts were that she tore her ACL but then I saw her. I panicked. I'm alone up at work this week because the boss is out at an acupuncture class...go figure. I rushed her to an ER vet down in town and she was taken into surgery right away. We are so, so, so very lucky that she didn't hit any major arteries or veins. She probably would be dead right now if she did because I couldn't do enough by myself...


----------



## spookychick13

This is what Natalie has posted so far, I will spare you the gruesome pictuers:

Quote:
I was letting her out to go potty out the back at work and she was running, slipped on the ice and fell sliding into the lawn edging. At least its a clean cut and she just so happened to NOT sever her jugular vein...not sure what I would have done if she had being that I was all alone up here.

The surgeons down at Wheatridge said that she severed... See More all the way through one of the muscles in her neck and that they would try and repair it. If they can't the other neck muscles will compensate in time.

Its going to be a long road to recovery and I'm thankful for everyones thoughts and prayers for her....keep em coming.

She impaled herself on a table...

Just went out and investigated the "scene" to try and piece things together. My first thought was the lawn edging because its sharp and notorious for cutting dogs. But I found her blood and fur all over the crossbar of the table (there's no top to it and just a not so sharp metal cross on top). So, she just ran ... See Morestraight into it after slipping on the ice.

I was so paranoid when I saw her initially that I had no idea what happened, just my first thoughts on it. Impalement explains why there are two lacerations...and entrance wound and exit wound.


----------



## DaneMama

Sorry for the gruesome pictures


----------



## g00dgirl

Oh my, poor Bailey :frown: That looks so painful.
Sorry you and your baby have to go through this. Will she be getting a tetanus shot as well?

Boxer kisses for the pretty Dane girl.


----------



## JayJayisme

That is just shocking and heartbreaking! 

I'm not religious but every good vibe I can muster up goes to Bailey as well as Natalie and Jon. Please keep us up to date as you can. My thoughts are with all of you.

Jay


----------



## DaneMama

All is well with Bailey. Everything came together well, no complications. She has two drains in. I get to go pick her up in about two hours. I hate the waiting game.


----------



## whiteleo

I can't imagine how worried both you and Jon must be, dogs are miraculous healers though, and ALL my good thoughts and prayers are with you both and Bailey...


----------



## rannmiller

I'm glad Bailey is ok!


----------



## dogtrainer1507

*Thank goodness*

Wow I'm spook glad Bailey is ok. That wound looked horrible I felt so bad for all of you but at least everything is ok. Speedy recovery Bailey.


----------



## DaneMama

At this point is just a waiting game that I cannot stand...and patience is not a strong virtue of mine.


----------



## Unosmom

Oh no, poor Bailey, those look pretty bad 

I'll be keeping you guys in prayers, hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## conansmom

Poor girl must be in so much pain. You're in my thoughts and prayers. Glad to hear she's doing okay so far. Hope the healing process goes easily for everyone.


----------



## RawFedDogs

I'm gone for a day and look what happens!! I'm so sorry this happened to poor Bailey. I know it was a horrible experience for both her and Natalie. I hope she is as good as new in no time. Keep us posted. If there is anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## malluver1005

Sorry I'm late, just got off work, but oh my goodness gracious! When I saw those pics I was shocked at how big and deep the injury is. How painful. Hope she gets better soon and heals up well! My thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## harrkim120

Wow  It's amazing how some injuries happen, and boy is this one of them!!!

Best of luck to Bailey and you two!!! You guys should be on your way home with her now...hope everything goes well. :smile:


----------



## ruckusluvr

OMG!!!!!!

i think my heart skipped a beat


----------



## CorgiPaws

So glad surgery went well. Poor girl, it's jsut heartbreaking to see doggies injured.
Keep us posted, you're in our thoughts and prayers. Here's to a speedy recovery, with no complications!!


...I think someone deserves an extra beef rib tonight?


----------



## DaneMama

Bailey is safe and sound resting at home. She is such a champ...the best dog I know. I can tell that she is wiped out, but not in too much pain. Her shoulder kinda looks like Frankenstein but at least it all went together again nicely. I will try and get pictures tomorrow when she isn't too tired. They also took more pictures during surgery...not sure if you guys want to see them or not? If so I will post them, if not let me know...they are kinda cool to look at.

On a positive note, I had pre-anesthetic bloodwork done and everything is normal. One of her liver values is in the low end of the normal range, but all other values are in good shape. Her Kidney values are actually better now than when she was on EVO kibble....just thought I would share. I will compare this panel to the last one and the one that I had done while she was on kibble and post up any other differences I see too.


----------



## harrkim120

danemama08 said:


> They also took more pictures during surgery...not sure if you guys want to see them or not? If so I will post them, if not let me know...they are kinda cool to look at.


I would love to see them, but I'm into that sorta thing. :biggrin:



danemama08 said:


> On a positive note, I had pre-anesthetic bloodwork done and everything is normal. One of her liver values is in the low end of the normal range, but all other values are in good shape. Her Kidney values are actually better now than when she was on EVO kibble....just thought I would share. I will compare this panel to the last one and the one that I had done while she was on kibble and post up any other differences I see too.


Good to hear. I can't wait to see the comparisons. 

What would cause liver values to be low? (not too sure how these test thingys work  lol)


----------



## DaneMama

I'm not entirely sure either....these tests are based off of kibble-fed dogs so I'm not sure if the values should change or not. I want to talk to a raw feeding supportive vet about it...My instinct says to feed more organs (ie liver) if her liver values are low but I have no idea if that is actually accurate or not. I'm not too worried about it at all to be honest. Its not so low that its out of the normal range.


----------



## harrkim120

danemama08 said:


> I'm not entirely sure either....these tests are based off of kibble-fed dogs so I'm not sure if the values should change or not. I want to talk to a raw feeding supportive vet about it...My instinct says to feed more organs (ie liver) if her liver values are low but I have no idea if that is actually accurate or not.


Please let us know how that goes if you do. :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller

I'd love to see the surgery pictures! I'm glad her bloodwork is normal too, I'd be interested in getting bloodwork done on my dogs to see where they're at, but that's gonna have to wait I have a real job again *sigh*.


----------



## RawFedDogs

I'd love to see the pictures. I wonder if the liver value is a teensie bit low because of the trauma that her body was going through at the moment. The body does amazing things in an emergency to keep alive.


----------



## spookychick13

Yes please share the pictures!


----------



## wags

Oh my goodness I just saw this link! Prayers to Jon and Natalie and especially to Bailey! So sad to see this and here of this! My goood thoughts are with all 3 of you! I am just so sad for all of you! Hopefully it will be a speedy quick recovery.


----------



## malluver1005

danemama08 said:


> Bailey is safe and sound resting at home. She is such a champ...the best dog I know. I can tell that she is wiped out, but not in too much pain. Her shoulder kinda looks like Frankenstein but at least it all went together again nicely. I will try and get pictures tomorrow when she isn't too tired. They also took more pictures during surgery...not sure if you guys want to see them or not? If so I will post them, if not let me know...they are kinda cool to look at.


Glad to hear Bailey is doing great! I would love to see the pics during the surgery!! :smile:


----------



## DaneMama

Alright...well you asked for pictures. 

My thoughts were the same for the liver value being low due to trauma...I still want to go talk to a raw supportive vet to get their input. I couldn't find her full panel bloodwork from before, maybe I just did one on Emmy. So I guess I will have to do a recheck panel on her to compare the values.

Pre-op: cleaning up the wound and clipped the fur










Placing the Jackson-Pratt drain:










Only 62 staples holding her together....seems like more. The "bubble" is the J-P drain since there is so much fluid draining from the wound. I have to empty it every few hours or so...kinda gross but I will do anything she needs!










Bailey is on a 4 week strict bed rest schedule to heal up...something tells me she wont mind that too much LOL


----------



## DaneMama

So, I PM'ed a vet on another forum and asked her thoughts on the liver value and this is the response that I got:



> I'm a bit confused ... you said that her ALT was LESS THAN 10? I *never* worry about liver enzymes that are BELOW the normal range. AST and ALT are released by damaged liver cells (and AST comes from other tissues, too). If there is LESS than the normal range in the circulating blood stream, this is no cause for concern. I worry about ELEVATED liver enzymes, and I ignore low levels. If Bailey's is below the normal range, it's FINE!


All of the other values on Bailey's panel were normal, so I'm not sure what the ER vet was so worried about...maybe I misheard her, but everything else was normal except this one value 

SO...in other words, Bailey the raw fed dog has great looking bloodwork!


----------



## chowder

I'm so glad she made it thru everything. You are really lucky that you are in a profession where you can take care of her and they let you take her home with you right away. Are you going to be able to take her to work with you everyday while she heals? What are the other dogs doing now? Probably worried sick and sniffing like crazy around her, trying to make her better if they are anything like mine!

Good luck with her in the next few weeks. We'll all be sending our best to you every day. Keep sending update pictures of a happier Bailey.


----------



## Orange

................


----------



## DaneMama

Orange said:


> Best of luck to Bailey.
> 
> Was Bailey running full speed when this happened?


Yes, probably close to 20mph or so...she was chasing a rabbit.


----------



## wags

She looks comfy after all shes been through Of course I say this with tear filled eyes. I am so sorry this happened! Dogs and kids they are just so adorable! I feel so bad seeing anyone or any animal hurt! Still praying and having very good thoughts for you all.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Holy cow!! I'm so sorry this happened! This is NOT what I pictured when Jon said you guys had a bit of bad luck yesterday!

I'm so glad that Bailey's surgery went well and that you were there to attend to her so quickly, Natalie. 

I hope she has a speedy recovery. I know she'll be very well taken care of in the meantime. :smile: She's a luck girl to have such great parents!

Richelle


----------



## harrkim120

Wow...that last photo really shows you the magnitude of it all. 

I don't even know what to say other than good luck!!! Seems like you guys have had that so far, thankfully. :smile:


----------



## malluver1005

danemama08 said:


> Yes, probably close to 20mph or so...she was chasing a rabbit.


Holy crap!!! OUCH!!! Glad to hear Bailey is doing great!! :smile:


----------



## t0nnn

Just saw this thread this morning, and WOW ....I'm really glad everything turned out ok. Good luck with the healing process, it should be a cake walk if she can make it thru an accident like that!


----------



## DaneMama

Bailey is up and back to her happy, playful self...but it's hard to keep her quiet...she doesn't understand why she can't run around! This is going to be a slow recovery so I have to find patience with her LOL

Keeping your dogs healthy and fit will allow them to heal faster, so you all gotta keep up the good work with your fur kids...you never know what might happen!!!!


----------



## whiteleo

How are you gonna keep that dog quiet?


----------



## Khan

Jeez, I get busy with work for a few days and I come back to find this!
I've always said "Work gets in the Way!!"
I am so glad that she is doing well and back to her playful self. 4 weeks of keeping her quiet...Good luck with that. It's amazing how resilient animals are. She's been thru something so traumatic and 48hrs later she can't understand why you won't let her bounce around and play.
Khan is sending her Bully Mojo and wishing for a speedy recovery! 
Don't forget along with bed rest, extra treats are key to getting better!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jem

I am SOOOO glad that Bailey is ok and on the road to recovery! She is such a good dog!! Poor girl!

Jemma on the other hand is rather depressed that her "Momma" isn't doing so hot. :frown:


----------



## wags

Had to check up on Baileys progress and I am so happy to hear she is doing so well! Give her tons of hugs and kisses ummm gently that is!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile: Get the interactive puzzle games for pups ~she will then have a nice game to play with you and she gets a treat for playing! So happy shes feeling much better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


----------



## Bessie7o7

Im Glad to hear she is recovering and doing alright. Our best wishes go out to a speedy recovery.


----------



## JayJayisme

Natalie and Jon, glad to hear Bailey is doing better and on the road to recovery. That was some scary stuff. 

Certainly her superior diet will lend itself to a speedy recovery! :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx

Oh my goodness! That has to be one of the scariest things! I know I freaked out when my dogs both got attacked by another dog at the dog park (resulting in about eight to ten stitches for Ryou).

I know you probably already know this, but I'll just say that sedatives worked wonders for Ryou after his neuter surgery. He agitated the stitches his first day home, so we had to take him to the vet the next day, and he said it was fine. That night, Ryou took out the stitches with the edge of the cone trying to lick them! So we took him back the NEXT day, where they put staples in him. Well, that night he had HALF of the staples out. We put him on sedatives after that, and now he's all healed up.

Anyways, it's a good thing you were watching Bailey as this happened! Chasing a rabbit. Tsk, tsk, tsk. Those pesky wabbits, always tormenting our pups. I'm new here and don't know you well, but my good thoughts and vibes go out to Bailey and her healing process. The hardest part is probably going to be the sadness of not allowing her to run around like she is used to! Good luck!


----------



## DaneMama

I would never have thought twice about her chasing a rabbit...figured it comes naturally to her. I would never have thought something like this could happen, but it wont stop me from letting her chase rabbits in the future! Just not when its snowy out LOL!


----------



## Khan

I am so glad to hear that she is on the mend!

I know this is about Bailey; but XXshaelXX, I have an even better one than that! :smile:
Our Corgi had a really large tumor taken out on his side (just below his ribcage) He came home and the very next day he pulled ALL the staples out. So back he went, and came home the next day. A week later the same thing! another overnight stay and restitched! He was in the cone of shame; but was using his back leg to scratch/pull them out. So we wrapped his foot (ya like that worked):biggrin: a week later AGAIN! The vet didn't charge me this time, just restitched and rewrapped the foot. We started putting a t-shirt and wrapping a big ace bandage around his middle to protect it, after 2 weeks we were FINALLY beginning to heal, then the bandage came loose, and yep, back to the vet for #4!!! He charged me for this one!!  I think it took almost 8 weeks from the time of surgery until the stitches were removed because he was healed!! Every time I walked in, they would cringe waiting for me to give them the bad news! LOL!!

Let's hope Bailey learns from these horror stories, and leaves everything alone!!


----------



## dogtrainer1507

Glad to hear that Bailey is doing so much better. I know if it had been me who found my dog like that I would have probably passed out so I have to applaud you on that one. Scary when stuff like that happens but great that everything worked out.


----------



## Guest

So sorry to hear of this accident and the emotional trauma you guys have been through. But I'm glad Bailey is going to be OK.


----------



## harrkim120

How is the girl doing anyway??? Up and moving a bit yet? :smile: Is she even allowed to? lol


----------



## DaneMama

She's doing awesome! Completely bewildered at why she isn't allowed to run and play with the other dogs LOL. She is acting like nothing ever happened...nothing will slow her down!

Here is an updated picture...its gonna be one bad a$$ scar!!!


----------



## harrkim120

Definitely looking a lot better though. :smile:

When did you take the drain out?


----------



## DaneMama

Took the drains out on Wednesday...woke up that morning to one of the cats growling at me and I realized he was trying to EAT the JP drain bulb...damn cat!!!


----------



## kevin bradley

Natalie,

That picture brought on a tear. 

All thoughts and best wishes heading your and Bailey's way. Thank god someone found her and got her the help she needed. 

Seeing Dogs hurt...just hurts so bad, even if they aren't yours.


----------



## DaneMama

kevin bradley said:


> Natalie,
> 
> That picture brought on a tear.
> 
> All thoughts and best wishes heading your and Bailey's way. Thank god someone found her and got her the help she needed.
> 
> Seeing Dogs hurt...just hurts so bad, even if they aren't yours.


I was with her when it happened. I didn't see it happen, thankfully...but I was there with her! Scary afternoon that's for sure.


----------



## kevin bradley

Glad it turned out so well, Natalie. 

They are resilient, that is for certain.


----------



## Khan

Wow, that looks amazing. I can't believe how fast animals heal and bounce back!!
Here comes the hard part. Keeping her down, now that she's feeling spunky.


----------



## CCSE

You've got a really tough girl over there!! Glad to know Bailey's doing great and healing fast. The cut she got was really frightening, cant imagine how much pain she was going through. Best wishes to your family and her being completely healed!!


----------



## Sir

danemama08 said:


> Took the drains out on Wednesday...woke up that morning to one of the cats growling at me and I realized he was trying to EAT the JP drain bulb...damn cat!!!


Hmm,
Your cat could smell the meat juice and wanted it...
:wink:



Good to see you guys & Bailey in person, running in the field of stickers a week ago. :wink:


----------



## DaneMama

Two months (almost) after her accident Bailey is all back to normal. She is back at going to the dog park, although she gets more tired quickly but we are getting her back in shape!

I just want to thank all of who posted up with their kind words and well wishes it meant more than anything!


















You can hardly see the second scar she has healed so well!


----------



## rannmiller

So glad to see our beautiful Bailey is healing well!


----------



## JayJayisme

Thanks for the update Natalie. Glad to hear Bailey is getting back to normal. Must have been pretty scary there for awhile.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Thats just amazing to see how such a horrible injury healed so well. It broke my heart to see Bailey in the first pictures you posted. Plus, I was concerned for you having to witness your pup go through something that horrible. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Oh! That is SO good to hear! She looks great.


----------



## luvMyBRT

So glad to hear the good news! Dogs are pretty amazing. She has such a sweet face. Glad she is all better and getting back in shape! :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005

WOW! She healed super fast!! Glad to hear Bailey's back!! :smile:


----------



## whiteleo

She looks amazing for such a horrible accident, aren't we happy to know that we have given our dogs the best leg up on whole health with the diets we feed them.


----------



## harrkim120

That looks awesome!!! It's amazing how quickly she healed.

How old is she again?


----------



## DaneMama

She is 3.5 and still acts like a puppy LOL


----------



## harrkim120

danemama08 said:


> She is 3.5 and still acts like a puppy LOL


Hey, nothing wrong with that. You're only as old as you act....I'm sure it holds true for dogs as well. :wink:


----------



## xxshaelxx

Yay for Bailey! Now comes the hard part, getting her back into shape. XP Kidding. But yeah, it's so good to hear she's able to get back into the swing of things with going to dog parks and all that jazz!!!


----------



## DaneMama

Getting her back into shape is actually not that hard. We have been taking her on a two hour hike a couple times a week and just in a few visits I could see improvement. Dogs are amazing :biggrin:


----------



## t0nnn

congrats glad she healed up so well, I bet she was itching to get back to normal


----------



## wags

She healed so nicely. Dogs are so resilient they are just amazing wonderful gifts to us! She looks so happy and so healthy wow you would never think she went through anything! You did a great job with her healing process, KUDOS to you! Give her a great big hug for me and a treat(emphasis on the treat) LOL!! She is just simply gorgeous and was so very courageous!


----------



## Khan

Yay for getting to leave the confines of the house and yard!! Dogs do heal fast; but having them be in good shape and health BEFORE an accident sure does help. I'm sure in a short time she will have her stamina and energy back. 
good luck with keeping up with her then! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

Its been just over a year since Bailey's accident happened...I can't believe how time flies. Everyday I am thankful that Bailey was strong and healthy, and just plain lucky to have survived this. She is my soul child and I would be lost without her.

I want to thank everyone again for their positive thoughts and support through this ordeal. Not a day goes by that I walk past those damn metal tables and don't think about it. Everyone give their dog/spouse/child/friend/relative/etc a hug...life is too damn short sometimes...


----------



## Adam76

Wow I just read this entire post what a scary situation, I'm really glad Bailey is all healed up and healthy.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Wow, I didn't see the date when I started reading this and thought it happened today... I'm so glad Bailey healed up so well!


----------



## DaneMama

Yeah, this thread is old! Even though it feels like it just happened.

It's gross...I actually pulled out the last piece of suture just about two months ago


----------



## Tobi

She healed up nicely! I didn't look at the date on the thread when i first started reading and i was so scared for her but seeing now she is healthy and happy I'm very glad!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Holy hell. 

I can't imagine how horrifying and upsetting that must have been for you and how scary and painful it must have been for her! I'm so glad she ended up recovering just fine! That is crazy...who would think something like that could happen? Poor gal!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Oh, I was thinking that it just happening. I was looking at Facebook and did not see anything about it. I am glad that she is fine now.


----------



## pandaparade

I am just so happy everything is fine now. I, like others, thought this was this month as well and not last year. I am so so so happy she made it out fine.


----------



## dogmom

When I saw this I thought it had just happened and wondered how in the world I missed it! As I was reading through the posts I thought "Wow, this sure has progressed quickly and she sure is healing fast." Then I noticed the date and realized it was a year ago. I can't imagine what you all went through and I'm so happy Bailey healed so nicely, she's such a beauty. I'll still send positive and healing thoughts your way and hope nothing like that ever happens again.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

BTW I'm really glad you posted this update to Bailey's condition a year later. It was such a relief to see that after thinking this had happened today!


----------



## FaerieAutumn

wow - I just this post all the way through too! That is awful but what a lucky girl! When my 6 month old puppy got a spiral fracture in his right rear tibia and we went to get him after surgery - another dog was rushed in with the same injury but a much smaller breed. The poor guy did not make it out of anesthesia! I just kept thinking how it could have been my little guy! Thank the powers that be that she recovered - I am happy for you!


----------



## DaneMama

Sorry to confuse everyone! 

I just thought about it this morning and realized that time flew by this past year. 

Thanks for all the well wishes :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT

Sweet, sweet Bailey! So glad that she healed and recovered so well.....not only is she a healthy girl, she has a great mama that was there with her through the whole thing. :smile:


----------



## 3Musketeers

Yeowch that looked...bad, glad to know she recovered well though :biggrin1:.

You got rid of that table right? Amazing that something as simple as a table could cause such a horrible injury =/.


----------



## jdatwood

luvMyBRT said:


> she has a great mama that was there with her through the whole thing. :smile:


dad too.... :wink:


----------



## cprcheetah

Wow! What an ordeal. She is so lucky it didn't hit an artery or something. She looks really good considering everything that happened. Glad she was so strong and healthy to have such a nice recovery.


----------



## luvMyBRT

jdatwood said:


> dad too.... :wink:


Yes! Dad too! When I was just now reading my post I thought I should have said "and dad too"! And then I came to your post. Doh! Forgive me! :doh:


----------



## DaneMama

3Musketeers said:


> You got rid of that table right? Amazing that something as simple as a table could cause such a horrible injury =/.


I wish....its still there to remind me of it everyday :frown:


----------



## Chocx2

I just saw this thread, I hope Bailey is going to be ok what an awful accident. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way!!


----------



## 3Musketeers

:C

Well, you guys will be moving soon anyways right?


----------

